# Brauche Treiber für Motherboard



## Zwackmix (12. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe en Leadteck Winfast nf-ck804-8712 Motherboard. Brauche dazu ein Updtate. Finde da garnichts, bzw weis garnet wie genu das MB heißt. Und unter welchem Eintrag finde ich das im Gerätemanager?

Dankeschöööön!


----------



## akrite (12. November 2006)

...es war fast schon zu einfach das zu finden , satte 10sek - nächstes mal : http://www.schau-selbst-nach.de  : Leadtek


----------

